# Triathlon Coaching



## Adeola (7 Apr 2019)

Hello all,

I am looking for a triathlon coach in the London/Croydon area.

Please help!


----------



## Rocky (7 Apr 2019)

It's way too many years since I did my last triathlon (1990!!) so I'm somewhat out of touch. However, if it were me, I'd start by joining a local club and seeing what they can offer/advise in the way of coaching:

Croydon: http://www.southlondonharriers.org/south-london-harriers-tri-club.html

I was a member of East London Triathletes in its early days - that was a great club as well: https://elt.london

They used to be based in Newham.


----------



## Sharky (7 Apr 2019)

Greenwich Tritons.

No knowledge of them, except that a few of their riders used to ride our club 10's and they seemed well organised.


----------



## huwsparky (8 Apr 2019)

When you say Triathlon coaching what exactly are you looking forJ? Just someone to sort you out a plan o'r someone to monitor progress and evolve the plan as you progress? One, you may as well puck off the internet based on time available and the other you'll obviously have to pay for but will have a plan made specifically based on your needs.

What distance triathlon are you looking at?


----------



## C R (8 Apr 2019)

What they said. Any local club affiliated with british triathlon is likely to have loads of activities, so they would be the best to approach. Our local club does a lot of this type of thing for a very reasonable fee.


----------

